# Do you know anyone who is going to the meet?



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Dont worry if you dont!

From next Sunday we will be holding chat sessions especially for those of us who are going to the meet so that we can get to know each other a little before we actually meet for real  

Some of us will know each other - some of us wont so it its a good time just to pop in and say hello and have a natter.

So dont be shy - come and say hello - we will be there from 8pm onwards.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds great Debs  

I shall pop by and introduce the "shy" me  

x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Suzie said:


> I shall pop by and introduce the "shy" me
> 
> x


So when will you introduce the real you


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh sounds good will try remember to pop in. I know 1 person but thats it


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sue MJ said:


> Suzie said:
> 
> 
> > I shall pop by and introduce the "shy" me
> ...


I was just wondering that Sue!    

I cant wait now its very exciting!!!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
    yeah that would be good i'm going 
  
i know a couple of people that are already going

                                                          marie76xx


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

DH and I are going and we don't know anyone   From what I have heard though I'm sure we'll have a good time  

Is anyone else going who has not yet been successful with treatment?

Will try and 'pop' in for the chat tomorrow eve.

Sarah x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

If anyone fancies a natter im just about to set the room up - it will be called the cocktail bar and you wont need a password  

love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I totally forgot last night, well not till it was too late and I ws off to bed


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

You can always come next sunday .... I will drag you off your farm   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

OK I will really try make it, you will know where to track me down if not lol.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I missed this post too Debs  
Could we add it to the FF banner ?

I will remember this Sunday 
I thought you & Sue were just getting drunk together when I saw you in chat


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Anyone coming in for a natter at 8?

I will make a room for us it will be the cocktail bar  

love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I cant get into chat  

I will keep trying.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm there too....


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Im sorry - it took me forever to get in - and then when i did i couldnt type  

I will be there next week pc permitting - as its our last one before we see each other for real  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pre Meet Chat at 8pm See you there


----------

